# V6 Build Thread, Some Aftermarket Parts That Can Be Fitted..



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

She is being fined tuned before Italy but weve found another issue. Number 8.

ISSUES FOUND..
1. First issue found whilst stripping down the engine is that the exhaust cam oil pickup was full of sludge, this will be stripped down and an assessment made as to whether it has to be replaced, this is a mechanical component and not just a pipe, this would have affected the VVT at the top end of the rev range. *Replaced for OEM*
2. Second issue was the fuel injectors have a build up of deposits on them so will be sent off to be ultrasonically cleaned and flow checked. If the injectors have deteriated beyond economical repair then the problem ones will be replaced for the same model. *Ultrasonically cleaned and flow checked and found to be within spec.*
3. Third issue. The spark plugs are going to be changed from OEM IZKR7B to either NGK DCPR8EIX/9 or DCR8EIX/9 depending on which suits the application best, due to the design of the head the way that the fuel enters through the valve you can end up with cold fuel firing directly on to the spark plug and causing heat shock which gives a weak spark. So the plug that gives the best shrouding characaristics will be used. The gap will also be reduced but this will be set up once the TT is being fine tuned. *Plugs changed for 1 level cooler iridiums.*
4. It seems that i cant get much more out of the maps that ive got fitted so i will be looking at alternatives, roll up Vagcheck,JBS, APS, Storm or VR6 Specialist in Holland. VR6 have experience of doing the R32 with DSG but will be talking to the rest as its going to be an expense going to Holland if i have an alternative over here.
5. It appears there is a bottle neck somewhere and it needs some logging doing to find out where it is, there isnt much left that can be upgraded, clutch, injectors, remap. The injectors got ultrasonically cleaned during the build and showed good flow but i may change them for some Genesis 550s and include a better map taboot. The clutch seems ok, so unless proven otherwise, it stays.
6. Now she is lowered its noticeable that the Milltek is sitting to low so she will be going non res to give me an extra inch clearance and just rely on the sump to get damaged. *Non Res to be implemented this coming week.*
7. Tarrox in their wisdom decided to increase the size of the Tarrox 2 piece disc for the 10 pot calipers to 350mm from 340mm which has now caused an issue with squeel. The Tarrox rep who is aware of other peeps on the Forum is going to sort things out. *My discs will be replaced FOC within the next two weeks as this is a manufacturing defect.
8. The TT is currently being tuned today and by e-mail i was explaining to them that i seem to have been experiencing Torque shedding happening whilst monitoring the Liquid the last times i was driving the car. They said they thought this should not be happening as the ECU DSG map should have upped the clamping pressures on the clutch, however on further investigation they have ommited to modify one file relating to the clamping pressures. The amount of shedding i was seeing was about 5 to 8% of the max lbs/ft Torque. This added to the final tune should be producing some good numbers.
Missing file from the States has arrived today and will be downloaded to the ECU. 
*
Before the work starts, adj top mounts visible and Pipercross induction relocation CF twist pipe..








Front end off to reveal the heart of the beast..








Access to the inlet manifold fixings now available..








Latest pics of the engine being stripped down...
Pipes and top cover off..








Rocker cover off...








Starting to strip the head down..








Cams out and the golden blood is starting to ooze...








Timing chain off and more bits off...








Head off and she is starting to bleed..ouch








Six pots of power incl a pic of the exhaust manifolds...








A spare bag of bits...








Old dismantled head..swobs please nurse








Origonal port arrangement..








The beast. Side on, exhaust port arrangement..








New stems and bronze guides..








Titanium springs and cool followers..








The new head minus cams [ being reprofiled to the head charactaristics ]..








Head with Inlets and exhaust stems fitted..oooo sir








New head installed and torqued up..








A few more pics to tantalise you..
Think the towing eye has now gone..








Oops, i think there is somthing else gone..








Oh, yes its this lump of go slow stuff..








MM, nice name and looking pretty. Hard to judge the size hey and this is the rear..








Size comparrison to the old disc..








Rear larger Tarrox fitted..








OOOO heres the front Tarrox Disc..wrapped








Unwrapped..








OH Sir what do we have here then..








10 pots of all action cylinders for that sssstttoooopppping stuff..








AAAHHHH dont they look a lovely couple..  








An update on the front brakes.. this is a side on, of the front..








Getting down to the nitty gritty..








Full on incl Eibach coilies and S/S flexies..








Road Race cams and chain are installed..








New exhaust oil pick up pump is fitted along with the solenoids..








Head,cams,chain,oil pickups and sovs..








Electrical terminal box rellocation..








Electrical terminal box rellocation finished and a view of the induction CF twist pipe..








More induction and lots of space..








Exhaust manifolds before it goes back together..








Bit of a Forge going on around the adj top mounts..








Washer cap bling..








More..








Even more..








A few finished brake pics..








Dont want to lower her anymore..








Some body pics now its back.. check the plate out..yes, its real..
















































































A few numbers to look at, post install but not finished yet. Non Res to be installed and then final tune. But things are starting to move in the right direction...

























She is starting to look a bit grubby under the bonnet, maybe Marco will be so disgusted he will sort it for me.. 

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

This one's going to be interesting. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I look forward to seeing this develop Steve 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice Steve should be something else when completed and a cut above other V6s that's for sure but then most 1.8 tuned turbos are :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

keep us updated Steve, love post like this...will get your car a box of chocs when it is out of the hospital :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> keep us updated Steve, love post like this...will get your car a box of chocs when it is out of the hospital :wink:


 :lol: shove some grapes up it's exhaust pipe and pop some Lucozade in the fuel tank  sorry think the anti-biotics are sending me a bit mental 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> :lol: shove some grapes up it's exhaust pipe and pop some Lucozade in the fuel tank  sorry think the anti-biotics are sending me a bit mental
> 
> Charlie


 In that case Charlie you must have been on the anti-biotics for at least 12 months :lol: Don't you think its time you came off them as if they where going to work by now they would have and they wont make your hair grow back :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Very nice Steve should be something else when completed and a cut above other V6s that's for sure but then most 1.8 tuned turbos are :wink:


I hope to see your engine bay like this Steve when it's all done.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Steve should be something else when completed and a cut above other V6s that's for sure but then most 1.8 tuned turbos are :wink:
> ...


credit to you m8 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Steve should be something else when completed and a cut above other V6s that's for sure but then most 1.8 tuned turbos are :wink:
> ...


I am not a fanatical cleaner, so unless i call you round to show me how its done the bonnet will stay closed cos i know when you look inside the beast, your modditus may start, so for health and wallet reasons it must be kept under wraps.
Ive got another mod on the go to whilst she is having surgery, the battrey cage is going and the terminal block is being located to a more convenient place..
Before surgery..


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Before and after dynos id love :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Before and after dynos id love :wink:


So would i but a 3.2 with DSG and Blue Haldex has to go on a mechanically linked RR to stop the rears from over speeding.
Pulling Fuse 13 removes all drive as the DSG sees it as a big problem and doesnt allow power out of the box.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Didnt realise that. Sounds a right pain. So how do you dyno a dsg? Or cant you. If so il take one and sadd my own "pub 500bhp chip" :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Didnt realise that. Sounds a right pain. So how do you dyno a dsg? Or cant you. If so il take one and sadd my own "pub 500bhp chip" :wink:


You have to do it with a data logger, maybe VAG com connected to th OBD port and drive the car, then tweak the nesessary files.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Thanks Syd. I must have a nosey at your QS at the next meet. I do like to see super clean cars. 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I hope to see your engine bay like this Steve when it's all done. 








[/quote]

credit to you m8 8)[/quote]

Thanks Syd. I must have a nosey at your QS at the next meet. I do like to see super clean cars. 8)[/quote]

Thats why i keep mine dirty, so you can see how clean yours are. Its a comparison thing..








Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Best of luck with it Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Best of luck with it Steve


Cheers, got to try and keep one step ahead of the madding crowd.
Steve


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

how much extra horses are you going to see frome the manifolds


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

showtime said:


> how much extra horses are you going to see frome the manifolds


If i get between 20 to 30 horses i will be happy but torque is the winner here and i would be looking at similar numbers to BHP increase. Hoping both BHP and Torque will lift me in to the 300 area but all my improvements are being done to take me to the point of making the final mod...  
Steve


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

is that just the manifolds or both ,when i had my cams done they said that you ont get much from the manifolds as they are pretty unrestricted in standard form thats what i was told from the tt shop


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

showtime said:


> is that just the manifolds or both ,when i had my cams done they said that you ont get much from the manifolds as they are pretty unrestricted in standard form thats what i was told from the tt shop


The head manifold is a special order item from Piper, is fully ported and polished, gas flowed, larger valves, solid followers and titanium springs. I dont want to do cheap and cheerful upgrades, i want things to last so im investing in quality packages from recognised performance specialists. The head alone wont give increased torque but it will give some and bolted to a set of decent cams,full Milltek, iridiums, quality oil with improved induction completes the Stage 4 upgrades on offer from the Indie i use. See below for the different stages and whats involved..

Stage 1 - 265BHP
GIAC ECU remap software with complete vehicle diagnostic report and throttle body adaption procedure
K&N replacement panel air filter

Stage 2 - 275BHP
GIAC ECU remap software with complete vehicle diagnostic report and throttle body adaption procedure
K&N Typhoon full intake system
Cat-back full stainless, non resonated exhaust system

Stage 3 - 290BHP
GIAC ECU remap software with complete vehicle diagnostic report and throttle body adaption procedure
K&N Typhoon full intake system
Cat-back full stainless resonated exhaust system
Replacement cat section with 200 cell sport cats and twin 3 branch tubular exhaust manifolds
NGK Irridium spark plugs

Stage 4 - 335BHP..     
Autograph custom ECU remap software with complete vehicle diagnostic report and throttle body adaption procedure
K&N Typhoon full intake system
Cat-back full stainless resonated exhaust system
Replacement cat section with 200 cell sport cats with 6 branch tubular manifold
CNC ported and polished replacement cylinder head
Port matched inlet and exhaust manifolds
Autograph custom camshafts
NGK Irridium spark plugs

Stage 5 - GT30 or SC option

Stage 5 plus - FMIC, injectors.

Software Switching Facility
GIAC Handheld control unit with standard and modified files £135
Immobiliser 'Kill' facility £35
Low power 'Valet' mode £35
110+ octane Race mode £70

Options
Autograph / Piper fast road spec cams, gives extra 20bhp

Autograph / Piper race-rally spec cams, gives extra 35bhp/60ftlbs. Including solid lifter conversion

Exchange cylinder head, cnc ported and polished with new valves
-Gives much improved airflow through the ports
-Hand polished ports and valve seats
-Gains of up to 50bhp normally aspirated
-Gains of up to 75bhp with a turbo conversion
-Custom cams can be provided to match the headflow.

Transmission
GIAC DSG gearbox remap software
7100/7200RPM full throttle shift point
3700RPM Launch Control
Gear Shift Number Indicator
Enhanced Sport Mode
Over 500Nm Torque Limiter

Steve


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

thx for that steve so what do you think im running with schrick high lift cams remap de cat blueflame bmc ind on 99 octane ?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

looking good Steve keep the pictures coming! Showtime take it your keeping the V6! pop round to mine i just got a liquid TT we can plug it in your TT and get a rough idea of bhp /torque etc...


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

hi ell yes got a few people interested someone wanted to swap a 06 ford st 309 hp but i declined ill pop over yours this sat if thats good for u pm your address again cheers


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve,
I have more than is listed on your stage 3 and dont make that figure, in fact I am more than half way towards 
stage 4 and still make 275 nearly every time, hence why I am in discussion with storm about forced induction.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

The 3.2 is very hard to squeeze extra bhp from! I am very wary of Tuners claims! Forced induction all the way. At least you have a very strong block for FI though. Robokn have you not seen JBS and their new vvt tuning package for the 3.2 :roll: you should make 290 bhp easily.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wouldn't go there if you paid me do a search and see if you can find anyone who has had a
success story from these people, cars sit there for months with no work Arron Murray from NI
car has been there for a year, Lego removed his car, elrao had issues, clive D's car never left,
Gizmo had nothing but trouble.

Alot goes on and nothing gets the full visibility of the problems, me I seem happy with my plan and 
storms knowledge so fingers crossed will have a reasonable priced 400Bhp car, oh and looks good as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Is this a 400 bhp DSG friendly conversion? What sort of cost .... Just spit it out!!!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

ive moddded an n/a engine to its limits, with cams , vernier pullies, p & p head... its not cost effective for the gains... cams cause a lumpy idle and need to be timed to perfection...you then need to uprate valve springs etc.... then get a perfect map... go FI !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I currently have cams and the idle is perfect and no uprated springs or valves needed


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

showtime said:


> thx for that steve so what do you think im running with schrick high lift cams remap de cat blueflame bmc ind on 99 octane ?


I can say with confidence that you are deffo between 247 and 280 BHP. Go to Elliots and get plugged in. All V6 engines will differ in performance after a few years of driving and may vary by 10% depending on how well theyve been looked after. The previous owner has looked after my baby well so im reaping the benefits.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> Steve,
> I have more than is listed on your stage 3 and dont make that figure, in fact I am more than half way towards
> stage 4 and still make 275 nearly every time, hence why I am in discussion with storm about forced induction.


How do you measure your BHP?
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

On a rolling road Regal in Southampton have a 4wd Mustang dyno


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> On a rolling road Regal in Southampton have a 4wd Mustang dyno


Do you have an uprated Haldex fitted?
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No but it makes no differance as the dyno is a perfect replication of the road, they have done
carrera 4s as well as a lot of rice racers


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

robokn said:


> I currently have cams and the idle is perfect and no uprated springs or valves needed


they must be incredibly tame cams then!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> showtime said:
> 
> 
> > thx for that steve so what do you think im running with schrick high lift cams remap de cat blueflame bmc ind on 99 octane ?
> ...


steve, that principle can be applied to when they come from the production line... obviousl the variations will be far less... no engine is the samedu to manufacturing tolerances etc.. its weird but true


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> No but it makes no differance as the dyno is a perfect replication of the road, they have done
> carrera 4s as well as a lot of rice racers


I think you will find that DSGs with a Blue or Orange Haldex fitted cant go on a rolling road that is not mechanically linked due to the overspeeding of fronts or rears. Mechanically linked is ok for us boys but i dont know where they are.
I have liquid fitted and i am happy with the results so why should i waste money on one when i can see the liquid all the time for a couple of hun quid. 
Steve


----------



## kbob221 (Feb 5, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Steve should be something else when completed and a cut above other V6s that's for sure but then most 1.8 tuned turbos are :wink:
> ...


Where did you get the Aly screws to hold the plastic trim dwon in the engine bay, they are a classy stealth mod!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kbob221 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Was on here sells them PM him for a price.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve the dyno is linked I believe and the cams are the extreme schrick ones perhaps just a more refined set up


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

i ve got the schrick fast road cams which dont make it too lumpy you can go for the race cams but not recommended for the road


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> showtime said:
> 
> 
> > thx for that steve so what do you think im running with schrick high lift cams remap de cat blueflame bmc ind on 99 octane ?
> ...


it did go on a dyno when i bought it 253 standard and with just a remap 261 ill go down ellliots tomorrow see what the liquid says ive got my cat back on as ive just had an mot dont think it will make that much difference


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking forward to what Steve c's Liquid TT bhp results will show after all this work? How much has all this engine work cost so far?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Looking forward to what Steve c's Liquid TT bhp results will show after all this work? How much has all this engine work cost so far?


I will be posting up some more build pics tomoz once i get back to work. She is still on the operating table and her chest wide open. 
Cost is quite expensive and i dont see anyone going down the same road anytime soon.
Head is 2k.
Cams is 700
other bits 300
Fitting 1k
Using quality components doesnt come cheap and i dont have the facilities to do anything myself so i am at the mercy of the garage and the costs incurred that goes with that. They are doing a good job and keeping me informed of whats going on.
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi stev

The head on my TT was ported via a cnc, also installed are larger exhuast valves.
I think they have made a difference just by listening to the exhuast
note.

Have you got larger exuaust and inet manifold to match the port sizes to your
head ?

Lego


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> Hi stev
> 
> The head on my TT was ported via a cnc, also installed are larger exhuast valves.
> I think they have made a difference just by listening to the exhuast
> ...


Hi Leg,
everything is bigger and fully flowed.
Pics of up to now tomoz.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi stev
> ...


Dont think I am not listening to your whispers Steve, I am hoping you are doing well, glorious day is coming...

Catch up with you soon


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Niaz, page 1 has updates..
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Niaz, page 1 has updates..
> Steve


Speechless!! SWEET!!     is how you are beaming in smiles mate!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Niaz, page 1 has updates..
> ...


Its all good but still on the operating table and the longest ive been away from her, i hope she is ok and not too cold.
Should be done by the time i get back next weekend....    
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


The time shall pass quickly mate! Not as long as mine, been reading everyones little bits, love the sound of the GIAC, what an amazing system, you can get it before the final stages a nice unit well made mate.

Ciao for now, I am counting the days with you, cant wait to see, hear the changes!


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt realise that. Sounds a right pain. So how do you dyno a dsg? Or cant you. If so il take one and sadd my own "pub 500bhp chip" :wink:
> ...


Lovely mate.

Highly recommend APR ECU Explorer for high end tuning. Log more groups at a much faster rate.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I see you went with a highflow cat and catback exhaust. Did I miss the part about getting a new downpipe as well? Or is the stock dp not as restrictive as it is on the 1.8T's?

It should sound and pull great with those mods, but I do believe the numbers are wishful thinking


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

steve your nuts [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , loving the updates, keepem comin, cant wait to see your car on the alpina trip


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> I see you went with a highflow cat and catback exhaust. Did I miss the part about getting a new downpipe as well? Or is the stock dp not as restrictive as it is on the 1.8T's?
> 
> It should sound and pull great with those mods, but I do believe the numbers are wishful thinking


If the post is aimed at myself, i think the post TITLE will give you an idea of the TT im running. V6 being the clue..  
I think the downpipes on mine are slightly different to a 1.8..  
I agree it should sound and pull great and i think the numbers im after are easily achievable..  
Steve


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > I see you went with a highflow cat and catback exhaust. Did I miss the part about getting a new downpipe as well? Or is the stock dp not as restrictive as it is on the 1.8T's?
> ...


obviously I read the title that's why my post compared the v6 to the 1.8. just because it's a v6, it doesn't mean its downpipe isn't restrictive compared to an aftermarket one though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


Ok, no probs.
I dont know how restrictive the V6 is compared to a 1.8 but all i can say is that the R32 exhaust manifolds, sports cats and cat back Milltek system ive got fitted have released a bottle neck and lower end torque has improved hopefully because of this. Ive had a problem with the exhaust VVT oil pick up unit which apparently was sludged up so im hoping for more improvements from sorting that out. I have a garage that can be looked at, for the upgrades that are fitted.
Can you qualify your wishfull thinking quote with regards numbers as it appears that you know something i dont..
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

@Neb

To answer this one, yes, most manufactured parts under carriage tend to be restrictive in form, thus in general upgrading helps but is best with a full flow system from top end to bottom end to free up the flow of air. The bends need to be mandrel bend to prevent any drag within as the air flows quickest to create a positive oscillating charge. Think of freeflow concept.

Look at the below post for the 1.8T application, Storm have customised a free flowing system with mandrel bends, a nice touch:



andy3.6tt said:


> A new exhaust , designed for mk1 - tt's fully stainless seamless boxes amazing sound with no drone...


More pictures and example of sound bite would be great, I think you said it is specially manufactured in Germany, with German engineering but at a far more sound price value for money.

Look forward to real test results and info.

Regards WallSt


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

@Neb now look at the Millitak full system



stevecollier said:


> Well boys ive read the threads on this and i believe im the only 3.2er on the forum with Miltek manifolds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best systems I have seen so far mate and tried by you and obviously tested. Why dont you share how well you have done. The numbers show as you have not had schrecks or anything else, so in theory this is a Stage 2 on a 3.2 er...first I know of. The cat is a 200 cell so everything meets legal limits.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Loving this thread steve! great pics ,hope all turns out well! 8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Any pictures of the head work stev ??

Lego


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

lego man said:


> Any pictures of the head work stev ??
> 
> Lego


Go back to page one, too early yet its not done.... I am glued and waiting, this is very custom like work!  The valves and retainers I assume will also be upgraded to strengthen the internals. Along with all the other stuff already noted.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Go back to page one ? and see what ?

I imagined to see port sizes etc when machined.

Keep us posted Stev.

Lego


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

go to page 1, theres updated pics


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

lego man said:


> Go back to page one ? and see what ?
> 
> I imagined to see port sizes etc when machined.
> 
> ...


See nothing, you are now feeling very tired, sleep!

To see the engine open, thats as far as he has got, have to wait until another week and more pics. STEVEC ensure Barry takes photos throughout for me!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> Go back to page one ? and see what ?
> 
> I imagined to see port sizes etc when machined.
> 
> ...


Dont worry Leg, i will be posting some port sizes. There is titanium going on with guides and springs. Ive got some pics that are rubbish that show valves but dont qualify for the thread so i will wait with you for more updates.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

SteveC hows it going, counting the days now are you, just 4 days and less I assume!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> SteveC hows it going, counting the days now are you, just 4 days and less I assume!


The TT is in good hands, but i wait with you as im in Holland and am a plane ride away from seeing her. I cannot do any more than wait. Like you, i am waiting for updates and unless the quality is good, i wont post. Im in the dark as well but hopefully she will pull through better than ever.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > SteveC hows it going, counting the days now are you, just 4 days and less I assume!
> ...


The oil didnt look too bad, I blow up the engine pics, looks very clean - superb mate!  Just uploading software onto blinking iphone .. takes eons...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


Its not oil its the life blood of the Beast. Barry is going to send some side by side pics and closeups of the new head, issues have been added to the first post and solutions.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Not so serious thankfully ref the problems encoutered mate. Lets keep optimistic, the car has aged well so you can only improve upon it.

I would have expected something. Whats good to know, it already was flying very well albeit this other area that really was not affecting your power seemingly. You need oil to prevent the friction burning that can destroy the car, the sludge would only age the car further. Glad they are so knolwedgeable and professional. A plus plus in my books.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Not so serious thankfully ref the problems encoutered mate. Lets keep optimistic, the car has aged well so you can only improve upon it.
> 
> I would have expected something. Whats good to know, it already was flying very well albeit this other area that really was not affecting your power seemingly. You need oil to prevent the friction burning that can destroy the car, the sludge would only age the car further. Glad they are so knolwedgeable and professional. A plus plus in my books.


Issue 1 is difficult to determine the affact it was having but the Variable Valve Timing comes into play at the upper end of the rev range and although i thought all was fine this bit of kit was not 100% ok, so glad its been found and this is only going to add to the longevity of the TT.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Steve, well its not black death but can be prevalent on Audi cars or VWs.

The fate of Sludge.... The cause is the same as Black Death, 
in the early 80's when a horrible sticky black substance was found to be the cause of many engine seizures in Europe....
and it seems to be regardless of maintenance or mileage. The chemical compounds in engine oils break down over time due to prolonged exposure to high temperatures and poor maintenance habits usually, but in many car manufacturer cases like Audi Vag it has not been the case.... When the oil oxidises, the additives separate from the oil and begin to chemically break down and solidify, leading to the baked-on oil deposits turning gelatinous, and that nasty compound is what is lovingly referred to nowadays as sludge. It's like black yoghurt. What doesn't help is that modern engines, due to packaging, have smaller sumps than in the "good old days" and so hold less oil. This means that the oil that is present in the engine can't hold as much crap (for want of a better word) and can lead to earlier chemical breakdown.
The most common factor in sludge buildup is mineral oils combined with a lack of maintenance by the car owner combined with harsh driving conditions. But this isn't true in all cases. For some reason, a 2005 Consumer Reports article discovered that some engines from Audi,

If it's really bad, flushing the engine might be the only cure, but that could also cause even more problems. If flushing the engine results in bits of sludge getting lodged where they can do more damage, you're actually worse off

*VW / Audi sludge problems
While the the 1.8T engines in Audi A4's, Audi TT, VW Passat, Jetta, Golf, New Bettle, are all very prone to sludge build-up, Audi/VW does not have an extended warranty for them from the factory. The factory warranty is 4 year/50,000 miles but it can be extended if purchased.
Although Audi/VW now has 10,000 mile service intervals, oil changes can be done between "services", and should be done if the vehicle is driven in heavy traffic, offroad, and non-highway use. Also, Audi/ VW will only warrant an engine if the customer has proof of all their oil changes. As of 2004 I belive all 1.8T engines must use synthetic oil.
So if you own one of these sludge-prone engines, what can you do? Obviously, Volkswagen Audi Group (VAG) recommends that you use only VW/AUDI recommended oil which at the time of writing is Castrol Syntec 5W-40. You should also keep up on your oil changes, making them more frequent if you drive hard or haul a lot of cargo. The most important thing for the VW or Audi owner is this: if the oil light comes on and beeps the high pitch beep that most everyone ignores, pull over and shut the engine down immediately. Many VAG engines can be saved by this procedure. Have the vehicled towed to a VAG dealer. Their standard procedure is to inspect the cam bearings; if they're not scored, the oil pan will be removed and cleaned out and all the crankcase breather hoses and the oil pickup tube will be replaced. They'll do an oil pressure test with a mechanical gauge, and hopefully will also replace the turbo lines. Finally, the turbo will be checked for bearing free-play. The VAG turbos run really hot even with proper oil and coolant supply - that's why you need a good quality synthetic in them.*

Read more: http://www.carbibles.com/engineoil_bibl ... z0iMs0DRvC

SteveC, guess what I do, I change the oil extremely frequently... in the US its every 3k miles...I did it 5k kms... 

SOURCE: http://www.carbibles.com/engineoil_bibl ... z0iMrU3noW


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

To all others reading the above note, I know SteveCs car is not a 1.8T but my point in case is the same... there may be a design issue...but something that can be cleared and these newer long term oils are to me questionable...  not trying to be scientific, but I like fresh toothpaste each time, vs sludge in the morning...
*

oil is the lifeblood of your car's engine
*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> To all others reading the above note, I know SteveCs car is not a 1.8T but my point in case is the same... there may be a design issue...but something that can be cleared and these newer long term oils are to me questionable...  not trying to be scientific, but I like fresh toothpaste each time, vs sludge in the morning...
> *
> 
> oil is the lifeblood of your car's engine
> *


Interesting, im a stickler for getting her serviced at the dealership, for the stamp. Service intervals are determined by the service indicator on the dash and believe they are 20k on mine. I am on the long service intervals and have the gearbox oil done every 40k. Im thinking about intermediate service every 10k now just for oil and filter as the old girl needs looking after if she is going to last.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > To all others reading the above note, I know SteveCs car is not a 1.8T but my point in case is the same... there may be a design issue...but something that can be cleared and these newer long term oils are to me questionable...  not trying to be scientific, but I like fresh toothpaste each time, vs sludge in the morning...
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4763322 Now yet another article on sludge problems with 1.8T engines that we do not have but within the VAG.... so in being wise for an experienced car that needs to age with grace...its a huge Plus doing an extra service yourself or by an Indy. Its worth it and sensible.  I question Dealerships, or humans in general until I have hard factual information based on experience...for then it is truly a fact.. like Barry your mechanic at Autograph cars is showing the rest the way forward to be effective and knowledgable..you cant buy that sort of experience...so commonly...heck my dealership 2 weeks ago didnt know if my car had DRLs or not...they think a code check will resolve the matter..what trite..people dont think enough out of the box and many who are so called experts are not...especially i am more wary of those who show off and bombast through ego...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im surprised your dealership is not more knowlegeable. There always seems to be someone at mine who has been on the 1 day training course.. :lol: :lol: 
I only use the dealer for the stamp as im going for the dashpod complaint next time and i have got full ASH so we will see what happens in 2k.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Im surprised your dealership is not more knowlegeable. There always seems to be someone at mine who has been on the 1 day training course.. :lol: :lol:
> I only use the dealer for the stamp as im going for the dashpod complaint next time and i have got full ASH so we will see what happens in 2k.
> Steve


My thermostat is out, states 110, Audi here said I have too many KMS at 136k kms... balls to that... so no freebie but i have not yet pushed it to the CEO... hmm


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Im surprised your dealership is not more knowlegeable. There always seems to be someone at mine who has been on the 1 day training course.. :lol: :lol:
> ...


You should be ok. its only just run in..  
steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


Indeed, its been baby'd! Its been an interesting learning zone, it seems few have tried GIAC and the model used in the USA by R32 owners, as is being applied to yours. I think its clear there is no seriousness to the sludge, for much older cars it can be, so that a cleaning to the car can actually dislodge the sludge and in fact the sludge was acting as a protectant and have read about cars with 240k miles dying because of cleaners that are used that are actually more harmful than good. So great this is being done, it also means your t belt and all the internals are in full view so when it is closed up it has a full new life ahead....dependent on how heavy your right foot is and your future plans on the car.... SC...twin SC...turbo... the former sounds far better....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

single SC to start and maybe stage 2 with FMIC and injectors,we will see.
steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> single SC to start and maybe stage 2 with FMIC and injectors,we will see.
> steve


means, 400hp ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > single SC to start and maybe stage 2 with FMIC and injectors,we will see.
> ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What charger are you going with?? Rotrex??


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > To all others reading the above note, I know SteveCs car is not a 1.8T but my point in case is the same... there may be a design issue...but something that can be cleared and these newer long term oils are to me questionable...  not trying to be scientific, but I like fresh toothpaste each time, vs sludge in the morning...
> ...


No way would I take my car to a dealer for service and I personally think longlife is a joke. I'd like my car inspected every 12 months. My TT had just had a longlife service by a dealer before I picked it up. I wasn't convinced the oil was done, the air filter and pollen filter was a disgrace. The hydraulic fluid cap wasn't even tight, how would that run for another 2 years!!!

I wouldn't go beyond 7k for oil, even longlife. Contaminents still build up. I did my oil and filter yesterday and use Motul 504/507 that is Ester based. Superb stuff. I drain my yearly at most after about 3000 miles 

I would go yearly Steve or 10k for sure! Especially with all the extra power. To me longlife was aimed at people buying an Audi and thinking great, 2 years no bonnet up. :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Steve - those pics of the head and block are great. Nice to see the internals. In fact, I thought the pistons were not as offset, 15deg I think it is?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> What charger are you going with?? Rotrex??


If and when it happens i will be going for the Vortech Supercharger VFK07-01.
This is a link to the site.. http://www.vf-engineering.com/
The simplicity of the install is what im after and the upgrade is fully reversable, the only downside is that ive read a few posts of the belts slipping, but if its an easy fix its not a big problem. Not sure if there is a belt tensioner fitted to help but as with all components that are flexible there is the potential for expansion and contraction.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks sweet!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am just looking at engine mounts for mine as they look shite and hoping to tighten the front end up a bit


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > What charger are you going with?? Rotrex??
> ...


Speak to Nik @ VF, he will answer any queries.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Steve - those pics of the head and block are great. Nice to see the internals. In fact, I thought the pistons were not as offset, 15deg I think it is?


15 deg is right. Hopefully some more pics soon of the new head.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - those pics of the head and block are great. Nice to see the internals. In fact, I thought the pistons were not as offset, 15deg I think it is?
> ...


Its the old head ported and polished? for the custom job, what brand are the custom cams? pipercross right? or something else...

Nice to see whats inside! The heart that beats within, gorgeous!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


Im getting a new head that has been uprated to stage 3 and is supplied by Piper as are the Cams. I might have to work this weekend, hopefully not.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

robokn said:


> I am just looking at engine mounts for mine as they look shite and hoping to tighten the front end up a bit


Dont use hard rocks or else your teeth will fall out... seriously...    [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pic updates on page 1
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

that is v v nice steve m8 8) 8) 8)









Head with Inlets and exhaust stems fitted..









loving this post


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All coming on nicely Steve now come on how about some PROPER brakes to stop the beast :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> All coming on nicely Steve now come on how about some PROPER brakes to stop the beast :wink:


Cheers Syd and Les. At least i will need big brakes... :lol: :lol: 
Would really like some of Syds brakes as they are 8) maybe i will go 10 or 12 on the front with 8s on the back. Its all rumour at the moment and i have the right to change my mind at any time. Would be nice to do something before Italy though.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > All coming on nicely Steve now come on how about some PROPER brakes to stop the beast :wink:
> ...


 Complete waste of money putting big brakes on Steve as they are simply cosmetic if you read a certain couple of posts on here. Check out the brake cover thread :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed. Was gonna say you can apparently get a 'big brake upgrade' for only £12 - bargain! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I agree some people put them on for cosmetic reasons and some for a reason..


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I agree with you on that one Les! Standard brake work great!

Not!

Lego


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Complete waste of money putting big brakes on Steve as they are simply cosmetic if you read a certain couple of posts on here. Check out the brake cover thread :lol:
> ...


 You don't think for a mo I believe that do you mate :wink: I was referring to a few comments which suggest as much on the "only £12 but" thread go take a look :wink:

BTW have you seen my new brakes?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol

How long did they take to fit ?

With the rest of your car the really look well! 
They almost look like the real thing and for 12 quid!

Lego

Ps Only Joking dude! Car looking great! Nice brakes!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Lol
> 
> How long did they take to fit ?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: genuine ECS 6 pot stage 5s ya bugger :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve

Glad you found the issues now like this rather than on the road with some engine disaster. Lovin the way you have embraced this project mate. Keep up the good work


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

les said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


 :lol:

Upps you almost got me there ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Steve
> 
> Glad you found the issues now like this rather than on the road with some engine disaster. Lovin the way you have embraced this project mate. Keep up the good work


Cheers Matt, im in Holland so tend to get a little free time in the evenings, mornings, lunch.. just about all the time really so ive took this upgrade on to keep my enthusiasm up and it can be done whilst im away.
Autograph cars pick my TT up when something needs doing or an upgrade is on the way and drop it off once its done. 40 miles each way as well, im sure they are hiding the costs somewhere.
Oh well back to work, now wheres that coffee machine.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I have spoken to a few mechanics who stated standard brakes for power to weight is enough... your not SC yet...  sweet pics


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

understatement very beautiful pictures, awaiting more for consumption!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> understatement very beautiful pictures, awaiting more for consumption!!


Cheers, i attempt to keep everyone entertained incl myself.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > understatement very beautiful pictures, awaiting more for consumption!!
> ...


This is where it is clear, not just someone having a punt at sticking in the cams forgetting to upgrade and bobs your uncle when no power comes to fruition during the tune up..there are sadly mechanics out there somewhere guilty of that... glad you have it in good hands cleaning her up...to a perfection...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

PS Dont wait for the GIAC, get it done, its a cool piece of gadgetry!  Where will you hide it, I think I would like one in the interior sweetie box where the 007 like buttons are for popping the trunk...yes I actually have Audi sweets in mine...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice piccie update, just did a lookie lookie SWEET!!! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Nice piccie update, just did a lookie lookie SWEET!!! :roll:


Cheers Niaz, but she is staying in the garage for a few more bits as the cams arent ready yet.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

les said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: genuine ECS 6 pot stage 5s ya bugger :lol: :lol: :lol:


i bet they really struggle to haul in those 260 odd horses you have on tap


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nice piccie update, just did a lookie lookie SWEET!!! :roll:
> ...


Did you hear a pin drop, oh no thats Caney.

Anyway, its truly in good hands, gladly so guinea-pigging the 3.2T for a first.. the smart way to do it.. its the same concept as was done a decade ago with cams and smaller 4 pot engines of the Vtecs.... refreshing to be member 1800 btw...with a 3200 lol...

One day you will tranfer to my painted wing mirrors, not silver.. some darker hue similar to the alloys... lol... no idea how to figure the colour....if i ever needed them resprayed will be a matching pot from B&Q :twisted: :twisted:

Best it take time then be done so fast that it falls to bits... then you will not be smiling as much


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think Caney was making a reference to Les and his brakes.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I cant sleep whats your excuse Steve ? are you working ...........my excuse is excited as car in today for Eibachs +


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> I cant sleep whats your excuse Steve ? are you working ...........my excuse is excited as car in today for Eibachs +


Yes, im working, drat. Cant get out of it as its a crucial time. Money will come in handy for the 9 mods that are being done now and she should be ready for next weekend but that is pushing it as parts have to be ordered first before fitting, so its a bit of a waiting game at the mo.
I cant remember wether you said you were having full suspension or just the springs done, whatever happens piccies are mandatory you know. Good luck and i hope she comes out of the shop nice and flat and not like Tigger..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> > I cant sleep whats your excuse Steve ? are you working ...........my excuse is excited as car in today for Eibachs +
> ...


Very drolle Steve ,good one.......pro springs at min plus EBC yellows and fluid change and bush/bearings/drives check underneath while she is elevated..........plus Elliott is fitting my Liquid this weekend :roll: 
Will get some pics.......Pre and post 'tigger'...lol
Look forward to your progress too..........


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > jaqcom said:
> ...


Its good to see some V6ers getting upto no good for a change and spending some money other than trolling through 1.8 posts. Pics are mandatory.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

According to the other post there are 60 V6ers in the Mk1 format, what a wonderous group now growing!!!

 Maybe in Summer we have a V6ers UK meeting only for V6ers :twisted: :twisted: If I drive from Geneva, you boys and girls have NO EXCUSE!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> According to the other post there are 60 V6ers in the Mk1 format, what a wonderous group now growing!!!
> 
> Maybe in Summer we have a V6ers UK meeting only for V6ers :twisted: :twisted: If I drive from Geneva, you boys and girls have NO EXCUSE!!


And i will come from Holland...  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > According to the other post there are 60 V6ers in the Mk1 format, what a wonderous group now growing!!!
> ...


Exactly my dutch living only M-F northern english friend! Thats a deal no excuses now! This time you can take a photo and morph me and the TT!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice m8


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator said:


> very nice m8


hey mate welcome to the club of 3.2 ers, enlist for V6ers only at http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580

cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A few more pics added to the build thread on the front...
                
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff mate! You clearly earn too much wonga [smiley=pimp2.gif]

You best beat me at gti now :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> A few more pics added to the buld thread on the front...
> 
> Steve


Brake discs look massive 

Now the counterweight is off you need to lose the same amount from your tum to balance the car out


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > A few more pics added to the buld thread on the front...
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

More pics please!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

My ballast is weighing me down Elliott ............. :roll:


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi jaqcom, on your car do you have 18 or 19 inc alloys and how much are you lowering by. we have 19 on and really only want to close the gap as the roads round mine are harendus :evil: i wanted to make the car look noticably lowered (not ott) but that would just destroy the car so would you think after looking at yours 20-25 mm will be enough ?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

My advice Bluey is that 25mm is enough, (I'm on standard RS4 18'' wheels with 235:40:18)
The Pro Eibachs lower this amount but because they are stiffer the damping I feel now is not as good.......(Steve will no doubt be now saying ''Told ya so'' )
Although stiffer the handling and ride is actually not as stiff as standard, its difficult to explain but I think its because there is less movement the damping is not happening as soon as it should.........It could be me as it very difficult to compare 'after the event  
So may change dampers (shockers) at some stage so they 'keep up ' with sharper springs.
However, Im not changing mine until after the Italy trip as it may be all together different in a fully laden situation.

They certainly look better a little lowered......... 8)


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Italy trip, sounds awsome  but thanks for the advice i might save up a bit more and go for some coilover then ? il do some more research. Aswell have you been on the group by there is some one on there doing a carbon wrap for the roof and pillers to give it the qs look. the place charges 185 with 2 year warrenty. they are ment to be really good and use the best stuff as well. What do you think, if its not the real thing then why bother :?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure coil overs are the best option for what you after.......Its the usual story, the more you spend on better products the better the outcome, just dont buy cheap coilovers if going that route........they are for chavy corsers etc :wink:


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ye i no buy deer buy once  and speaking of chavey corsa's a lad up the road is in the process of dropping a 2 ltr turbo in his tricked up beast, but if all goes well gone are the days of laughing at him when i see him on the road


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Not really he will probably be broken down!


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

I no or the first time he tries to turn a corner. when i used to live in scotland there was one there that could smoke a supra but he didn't do the brakes or suspension. you can guess what happened to that car


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> Italy trip, sounds awsome  but thanks for the advice i might save up a bit more and go for some coilover then ? il do some more research. Aswell have you been on the group by there is some one on there doing a carbon wrap for the roof and pillers to give it the qs look. the place charges 185 with 2 year warrenty. they are ment to be really good and use the best stuff as well. What do you think, if its not the real thing then why bother :?


Carbon wrap sounds good...........but not sure with your colour I (personally) think they look best with lighter colour eg Red, silver or even Papaya........Mmmmmmmm :idea: now theres a thought :roll:


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

That why i wasn't sure blue and black don't really go. but i have seen a golf r32 in your colour with a black roof and that looks really good 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> My advice Bluey is that 25mm is enough, (I'm on standard RS4 18'' wheels with 235:40:18)
> The Pro Eibachs lower this amount but because they are stiffer the damping I feel now is not as good.......(Steve will no doubt be now saying ''Told ya so'' )
> Although stiffer the handling and ride is actually not as stiff as standard, its difficult to explain but I think its because there is less movement the damping is not happening as soon as it should.........It could be me as it very difficult to compare 'after the event
> So may change dampers (shockers) at some stage so they 'keep up ' with sharper springs.
> ...


Told ya so...  
Steve


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Did they doubt you Steve :lol:

I have read other threads and it seems that if you have done around 50k then new springs will shorten the life span of your shocks quite quickly  or will tern into, in the words of some one at awsome "jelly".


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> Did they doubt you Steve :lol:
> 
> I have read other threads and it seems that if you have done around 50k then new springs will shorten the life span of your shocks quite quickly  or will tern into, in the words of some one at awsome "jelly".


When you buy a suit, you dont just buy the jacket. Buying an impovement to the suspension requires Springs and dampers that are matched. Un matched allows you to look good but doesnt offer any benefits.
Steve


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think i will stick with what you are saying and get both, which ones have you gone for. I think i have read before yours is lowered 40mm, is that right ?

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> I think i will stick with what you are saying and get both, which ones have you gone for. I think i have read before yours is lowered 40mm, is that right ?
> 
> Thanks


Ive got Fast Road Eibachs. If you lower 25mm you may not need rear tie bars fitting.
Ive gone 40mm ish.
Steve


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

I take it by the qualitly of the other things you have bought they are good. Il start saving for them if they preform well for you and you are running with more power they should be more than enough for me

Cheers Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> I take it by the qualitly of the other things you have bought they are good. Il start saving for them if they preform well for you and you are running with more power they should be more than enough for me
> 
> Cheers Steve


Im running about 300 ish BHP but its been a long road.
Steve


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

They should be fine for me then. You are on 300 bhp now what will you be getting when all your work is done.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> They should be fine for me then. You are on 300 bhp now what will you be getting when all your work is done.


Depending on wether i go down a forced induction route or not.. 300ish now or 360ish with a smallish something else, but its 7 to 8k for the last hurdle. i will have to think about that one long and hard. I should be going to a place called SV6 in Holland in a few weeks to test drive a couple of their modded TTs to see what the options. Autograph Cars in Burnley will offer a Turbo garrett GT30 for 7k ish. Its a buyers market, decisions, decisions.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

'Tango's ' limbering up..........


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

275! what are mapped 225s getting?
Steve you have to go FI now you have done every thing else, Atleast give the brakes some real power to stop 8) (They look great by the way)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> 'Tango's ' limbering up..........


Not bad at all..  
Mines limbering up as well. This is pre latest mods. Time for the numbers to go up..very soon..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> 275! what are mapped 225s getting?
> Steve you have to go FI now you have done every thing else, Atleast give the brakes some real power to stop 8) (They look great by the way)


Think 225ers will only get that at max Stage 2 and more will involve wongga.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

OK we have a winner 292 is the best so far! Any 225,s beat that?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> OK we have a winner 292 is the best so far! Any 225,s beat that?


Any 225's???

Mine can:










Lol!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

You don,t count big big boy :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> You don,t count big big boy :lol:


Of course I do!

Once you guys strap on a turbo, you'll be wanting that to count!

:lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Noooo :roll:  
Are they your latest figures? And are you off to GTI international in june?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Noooo :roll:
> Are they your latest figures? And are you off to GTI international in june?


No, these were from last years mods!

I've got a few things being done at the moment which will improve them!

Yes, I'm booked for both days at GTI and really cant wait!

You bringing along the 3.2?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > You don,t count big big boy :lol:
> ...


Nice one Steve.
Dont think you will be a 225er for much longer 2Ltr boy.
Maybe we will see what a 3.2 goes like with a GT28 or GT30 strapped to it.
Interesting times we live in, see ya at GTI but Italy first hey.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > ELLIOTT said:
> ...


I'm really looking forward to seeing the results of you strapping a big fat turbo onto yours!

Lol!



Yes, Italy will be good! Cant wait! How many bottles of NOS can you fit in the boot???


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes all being well! Will be its first trip out, Last time i saw you was EvenTT09 ,Cant wait to see your motor now! Perhaps you will do me the pleasure of wasting me on the strip?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Yes all being well! Will be its first trip out, Last time i saw you was EvenTT09 ,Cant wait to see your motor now! Perhaps you will do me the pleasure of wasting me on the strip?


3.2 boys dont waste each other. They give encouragement to catch up..  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Yes all being well! Will be its first trip out, Last time i saw you was EvenTT09 ,Cant wait to see your motor now! Perhaps you will do me the pleasure of wasting me on the strip?


There will be so much that will have changed since then!

I've had the motorised spoiler fitted, I've uprated the engine, and will be wrapping it before the end of May!

Really cant wait for the shows and events to star this year!

I'm not a 3.2 so you can be well and truly wasted! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one Steve.
Dont think you will be a 225er for much longer 2Ltr boy.
Maybe we will see what a 3.2 goes like with a GT28 or GT30 strapped to it.
Interesting times we live in, see ya at GTI but Italy first hey.
Steve[/quote]

I'm really looking forward to seeing the results of you strapping a big fat turbo onto yours!

Lol!



Yes, Italy will be good! Cant wait! How many bottles of NOS can you fit in the boot???[/quote]

Not before Italy. Twisty roads will be good for me. Nurburg ringy thingy would be good on the way back if we get time.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Not before Italy. Twisty roads will be good for me. Nurburg ringy thingy would be good on the way back if we get time.
> Steve


I'm so excited about the Italy trip!

I've not driven my car for nearly 10 weeks now so to drive it for a solid 5 days on the roads that we are going to be driving is going to be amazing!

So what's on your agenda after the trip?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Who says that a v6 sounds better than a 1.8 T??


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

ME! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Not before Italy. Twisty roads will be good for me. Nurburg ringy thingy would be good on the way back if we get time.
> ...


Well, if the TT comes back alive and well after Italy i may consider doing a little lifting mechanism on the back and or serious consideration of a Garrett GT30. It comes down to funds and time really. My job will probably have ended by the end of May so i will be on the job hunt. Money will be a factor but i will do what i can afford.
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve I know what your saying as I am also a contractor can I justify it....

Elliot 1-0 to the V6'ers, 1-0


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> Steve I know what your saying as I am also a contractor can I justify it....
> 
> Elliot 1-0 to the V6'ers, 1-0


This is one of my runs at the Pod in january.. if the link buffers up !!!

Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Updated brake pics..sunglasses rqd.. 8) 
stev6


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma (Jan 29, 2010)

What on earth exhaust was on that You tube movie a few posts up???

Sounded fantastic. How on earth anyone can think a 4 pot can sound better than that escapes me!!

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> What on earth exhaust was on that You tube movie a few posts up???
> 
> Sounded fantastic. How on earth anyone can think a 4 pot can sound better than that escapes me!!
> 
> ...


Think you will find that it's not running much of a exhaust with a turbo hense why it's so loud!
Vspurs is running a blueflame! Find a 3.2 running a blueflame without a turbo and then tell us what you think!!!

The reason why a 4 pot can sound good is due to the turbo! Even better when running a big one with nos!

Engine look good Steve :wink: 
Lego


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Not before Italy. Twisty roads will be good for me. Nurburg ringy thingy would be good on the way back if we get time.
> ...


A visit to a little place in Aalten, Holland for a little bit more stuff before GTI inters hopefully...  but i will have to see if ive got a job to go to over the next few weeks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think you will find that it's not running much of a exhaust with a turbo hense why it's so loud!
Vspurs is running a blueflame! Find a 3.2 running a blueflame without a turbo and then tell us what you think!!!

The reason why a 4 pot can sound good is due to the turbo! Even better when running a big one with nos!

Engine look good Steve :wink: 
Lego[/quote]

Its coming along.
I will never have a Blueflame as they dont make a branch manifold, so that option is out.
Milltek one is good for me and it will be staying on the car for the next power upgade..   
Seems as though all you big boys have your cars off the road at the mo, anybody would think you were getting ready for Inters..  
Stev6


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol,

Miltec should sound good. My car should be back on the road back end of next week if not the week after! 
Gti is only around the corner, but I have a few track days before then !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> Lol,
> 
> Miltec should sound good. My car should be back on the road back end of next week if not the week after!
> Gti is only around the corner, but I have a few track days before then !


If i get back to the UK, stuck in clogland with work and lack of flights at the mo. I will be nursing her up until the Italy trip and i will give Steve a run for his money hopefully..if i can stay in his slip stream long enough..  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


>


Beat them brakes, you with your curvy oil dip stick.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma (Jan 29, 2010)

> The reason why a 4 pot can sound good is due to the turbo! Even better when running a big one with nos!


Hmm,

A turbo makes the engine quieter not louder for a given power level (if the rest of the exhaust is the same). That's because the energy used to drive the compressor is energy removed from the exhaust gases. Or course if there are practically no silencers at all then any engine will be loud!

A 4 cyl will always sound like a 4 and not like a 6, either turbo or nat asp it's not a function of the boosting but rather a function of the firing frequency! A turbo sounds great on any engine, all that whoosh.. (I've worked developing turbo engines my whole career including a stint at Audi in Germany so I love turbos a lot) but a 6 will always sound nicer than a 4. It's because the higher firing frequency and the intervals between firing events sounds different.

I've owned many turbo cars (3, 4, 6 and 8 cylinders) and the higher the number of cylinders, the better they sound.

All personal opinion of course. 

I appear to have strayed into a 1.8 vs 3.2 minefield.... help.

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Should be Dee Day tomoz. Pics added to front.
SteV6


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking really good Steve, that's one beastly your going to have there mate. Hats off to you. Glad you uprated your barkes as well, you know it makes sense. :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> Should be Dee Day tomoz. Pics added to front.
> SteV6


Nice one mate have fun when you pick her up. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Steve, this is looking really good!

Cant wait to get you back on the strip!

You at Stanford?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Looking really good Steve, that's one beastly your going to have there mate. Hats off to you. Glad you uprated your barkes as well, you know it makes sense. :wink:


cheers Les
Currently sat in the airport with fingers crossed that we take off. Ok up to now.
Syd is to blame for the brakes..get.. a few quid lighter i can assure you.
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Should be Dee Day tomoz. Pics added to front.
> ...


Cheers Daz,
If i get home and she is ready. They are working late on her to tune her up for tomoz hopefully.
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Steve, this is looking really good!
> 
> Cant wait to get you back on the strip!
> 
> You at Stanford?


She is a bit dirty, but thats the way i like them.. :lol: 
Im in trouble cos my contract is ending next week and its looking like i may have to go to the middle east for a few weeks till Italy, maybe i will stop spending being so far away....hell no. Im thinking of booking her in to the VR6 Specialists in Aalten, Holland as they have a very good rep with the 3.2.
I dont think i will be making Stanford unless im back, we will see. I cant go up against you if youve got NOS but turn it off and we will see how far i end up behind you..  
SteV6


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, this is looking really good!
> ...


I'm more than happy to turn it off and see who comes out on top!

:roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Steve, are your figures on your sig, with or without NOS. Without and im in trouble, with and you wont be too far ahead i hope.
Italy is coming up dont forget and the ring at the end could be fun side by side.
Steve

ps, i made it back to the UK and hopefully the TT will be tuned and ready to go...  
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


----------



## hasoon0 (Jun 11, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> ME! 8)


What on earth have you done to your car?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol you wish Elliott


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well she is back on the road. I had a little play last night and things are looking promising. The garage told me not to play too much as they want it back in next Friday to fine tune and let the cams and head bed in.
I managed to brake the 300 bhp on the liquid but hoping for a bit more after Friday.
The Torque has improved as expected and its more between 2 to 3K not that it was bad anyway.
Started her up this morning, cold start, it was pretty lumpy for about 20 secs then i think the ECU used its learn function to readjust the timing and it was fine. Off out later for a run with GF to Southport and do a little cruising down Lord St.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Well she is back on the road. I had a little play last night and things are looking promising. The garage told me not to play too much as they want it back in next Friday to fine tune and let the cams and head bed in.
> I managed to brake the 300 bhp on the liquid but hoping for a bit more after Friday.
> The Torque has improved as expected and its more between 2 to 3K not that it was bad anyway.
> Started her up this morning, cold start, it was pretty lumpy for about 20 secs then i think the ECU used its learn function to readjust the timing and it was fine. Off out later for a run with GF to Southport and do a little cruising down Lord St.
> Steve


Sounds good Steve. Now doing be dipping the throttle and revving the engine alongside the old ladies on Lord Street mate :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Well she is back on the road. I had a little play last night and things are looking promising. The garage told me not to play too much as they want it back in next Friday to fine tune and let the cams and head bed in.
> I managed to brake the 300 bhp on the liquid but hoping for a bit more after Friday.
> The Torque has improved as expected and its more between 2 to 3K not that it was bad anyway.
> Started her up this morning, cold start, it was pretty lumpy for about 20 secs then i think the ECU used its learn function to readjust the timing and it was fine. Off out later for a run with GF to Southport and do a little cruising down Lord St.
> Steve


good news Steve !

Let us know how you get on.

Lego


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Well she is back on the road. I had a little play last night and things are looking promising. The garage told me not to play too much as they want it back in next Friday to fine tune and let the cams and head bed in.
> I managed to brake the 300 bhp on the liquid but hoping for a bit more after Friday.
> The Torque has improved as expected and its more between 2 to 3K not that it was bad anyway.
> Started her up this morning, cold start, it was pretty lumpy for about 20 secs then i think the ECU used its learn function to readjust the timing and it was fine. Off out later for a run with GF to Southport and do a little cruising down Lord St.
> Steve


who was you playing with?? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I was having a blast down the backroads in Maghull and a few times down the M57. Not meaning last night but it was funny when you beeped as i was straddling two spaces and i thought it was an irate driver making a point. Good to see ya and yours is looking fine. Julie did say your silver thingy on the back looked a little low..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Well she is back on the road. I had a little play last night and things are looking promising. The garage told me not to play too much as they want it back in next Friday to fine tune and let the cams and head bed in.
> ...


Cheers and i will leave any prospectus old dears for you, alive, but only just.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Picked her up and added some pics to the front post.
SteV6


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi steve massive good effort on the build it all looks great. 8)

You said the other day that you bought a new maf sensor, ours has flashed up again today so going to replaces it like you said, i was just wonder if you no any were that does them cheap or is it ebay time.  
Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> Hi steve massive good effort on the build it all looks great. 8)
> 
> You said the other day that you bought a new maf sensor, ours has flashed up again today so going to replaces it like you said, i was just wonder if you no any were that does them cheap or is it ebay time.
> Thanks


Cheers...  
These peeps should be able to help you out. Best to ring and check the part numbers..
http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Driven-2- ... 27b1177ee6
Steve


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers for that Steve they do seem a good price  , i will get that asap before it effects anything else. Also that anti roll bar is that a forge one.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> cheers for that Steve they do seem a good price  , i will get that asap before it effects anything else. Also that anti roll bar is that a forge one.


In the engine bay its a Forge Strut Brace and im running an Eibach 19mm ARB on the rear.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

302 BHP nice one Steve like your plate to but your wrong. :wink: also when the go slow stuff as you put it came off the bracket could of come of too. :?

DAZ


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

It looks nice, if you had to buy one again would you get that one or a r32 one. I am hopefully starting a new job soon and after i have treated the misses i am going to treat the car. now this might be the only one she gets for a while coz of bills or serviceing so in ur opinion what would you say would make a differnce in speed or handling. i have a bmc cda and a blue flame cat back so far.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thats what im planning to have with a straigt pipe  

Sounds Awsome


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> 302 BHP nice one Steve like your plate to but your wrong. :wink: also when the go slow stuff as you put it came off the bracket could of come of too. :?
> 
> DAZ


Well, that is well spotted but it is a 1.8 deflector, dont want you getting too close if we hit the strip.. :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > 302 BHP nice one Steve like your plate to but your wrong. :wink: also when the go slow stuff as you put it came off the bracket could of come of too. :?
> ...


 :lol: Good call you'll need it on the side then :wink:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> It looks nice, if you had to buy one again would you get that one or a r32 one. I am hopefully starting a new job soon and after i have treated the misses i am going to treat the car. now this might be the only one she gets for a while coz of bills or serviceing so in ur opinion what would you say would make a differnce in speed or handling. i have a bmc cda and a blue flame cat back so far.


Sorry, but im getting lost here. The Forge is bling primerily as well as being functional and the origonal on a 3.2 is, i believe an R32 one. I managed to get a deal on it from itune for 125 quid. I couldnt say no.
With regards to mods, i would ask what your budget is as this is the guiding factor.
For 300 to 600 you could get a decent map which could yield 10 to 20 bhp.
For 600 to 1000 you could get decent suspension and then you will be able to go round corners without washing out.
If i was to start again, i would get new
plugs 60
coilpacks 200
maf 80
supercharger 8000
remap within the cost of the SC
rear arb 200
coilies mine were 1k fitted

This would yield approx 300 to 320 bhp
For an extra 2k you can go to stage 2 c.w FMIC and Genesis 550 injectors which would let you go to 330 to 350 bhp.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Yeah, your right. Im a slow fat lump..  but hopefully that wont apply to the TT.. :lol:
SteV6


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I take it your happy with it then mate. 

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> I take it your happy with it then mate.
> 
> DAZ


I will be happier on Friday when its been tuned and i can see the results i was promised, lets leave it at that.. :? 
SteV6


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi steve, what you have listed is the kind of thing i ment, as you said before the car is usualy bullet proof until we start adding stuff. So i really want to make sure the car is well lucked after before i add anything else (well maybe a remap :wink: ) so nothing else brakes.

So far i have orderd 
service
wishbone mounts
maf.

My tt has only done 60ish k do you think it would need a new coil pack ? but saying all this il probably end up ordering some coil overs and kill my bank account before its even sniffed my new wage


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I knew you would cost me more money Steve !! 

Need more adjustment at rear now.......Eibach, or any other make ? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Cant wait to see it in action Steve!

8)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking really great Steve nice numbers Too! 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Super looking style... looking great mate...  what do you expect to get out of the tune up... surely it has been tuned...? or are you just bedding her in...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Super looking style... looking great mate...  what do you expect to get out of the tune up... surely it has been tuned...? or are you just bedding her in...


Hi Niaz, long time no speak.
Im bedding her in at the mo and hope the tune on Friday will show some good results.

Jaqcom, ive got Awesome's rose joint tie bars on for the adjustment but to be honest once set you wont be touching them again so as for make i would just say dont spend too much.. 

Ive had news about my next mission. I am currently finishing work in Holland and im being sent to Dubai, UAE for 3 weeks starting next week. Glad i got my holiday request in..  
Will be topping up my tan before my hols, ace.
SteV6


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi SteV6 since you are going to dubai so soon after holland. I would hate to think ur baby is feeling neglected so i would be more than happy to babysit her for you while you are away.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> Hi SteV6 since you are going to dubai so soon after holland. I would hate to think ur baby is feeling neglected so i would be more than happy to babysit her for you while you are away.


 :lol: fly home tomoz. see the GF get the car tuned on Friday and non res section fitted in the exhaust. Tuned up and will see what the result is. Play Saturday and fly out Saturday night.
Yeah, the TT will be sat on the drive till i get back on the 23rd, fit the Italy decals and a few bits and pieces and she will be ready to go. Unfortunately she will be sat all alone for three weeks waiting for my return, incl the TT..  
I will still be online pushing and prodding the guys on the Forum, so its not the end, just the beginning.
SteV6


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

It is just the begining and so far so good, if you don't mind me asking what is it you do it seems like a great carreer. I used to love traveling.

If i was you as well i would take ur gf with u to the garage. that way u have technically spent sat with her :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> It is just the begining and so far so good, if you don't mind me asking what is it you do it seems like a great carreer. I used to love traveling.
> 
> If i was you as well i would take ur gf with u to the garage. that way u have technically spent sat with her :wink:


I am a commissioning engineer for Alstom Power projects and i work primerilly on HRSGs [ boilers ]
The GF is working Friday so i can talk car stuff with the garage instead of being pestered..  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> bluey32 said:
> 
> 
> > It is just the begining and so far so good, if you don't mind me asking what is it you do it seems like a great carreer. I used to love traveling.
> ...


Bluey aint that great to travel, I do 50% or had done a lot like that last many years... dreary especialy the luxury, its meaningless in hotels in the ME and a lonely world away from family.. wears off quick... the grass is always greener, I think Steve will confirm like I, it takes hard work to get to any success!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Car is looking really good mate and the numbers look good as well.

Loving the plate, looks utterly fantastic.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> Car is looking really good mate and the numbers look good as well.
> 
> Loving the plate, looks utterly fantastic.


Cheers Matt, front page updated and news about Tarrox problems.
its a long road this modding stuff, i need someone to steal my wallet.
SteV6


----------



## bluey32 (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree wallstreet sometimes it can were off being away but i think if i got to stay in hotels i would never have come back. I used to be in the Royal Marines so luxurey for me was a comfy set of rocks to sleep on and only half my body being drenched or covered in sand.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

bluey32 said:


> I agree wallstreet sometimes it can were off being away but i think if i got to stay in hotels i would never have come back. I used to be in the Royal Marines so luxurey for me was a comfy set of rocks to sleep on and only half my body being drenched or covered in sand.


Bloody heck mate, respect to you.... Middle East trips... were far extreme luxury lol no comments dont want to sound a cock...living the down to earth like life here in geneva..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you done a liqidTT update after the works or more works still?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Have you done a liqidTT update after the works or more works still?


The car is going in the garage this week for Tarrox disc replacement due to squeel, non res centre section to give me more ground clearance and a final retune. I will then do some Liquid runs and pics.
I will be going down to JBS on the 24th May to try out their VVT Attack software to see if they can improve on what i will have now. The DSG and Engine ECUs will be getting the Custom Code. 
Steve


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Steve,

Get yer earplugs out. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

I tried non res pipe and it deafened me.

Approx 2500 rpm, whole cabin resonated it was distorting my hearing.

Loved the noise outside of the revs.

Guess thats why Milltek don't offer a non res pipe.

(with my head out of the window the noise was glorious though :twisted: )


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> Steve,
> 
> Get yer earplugs out. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> ...


Cheers for that but im not raising her now as i like the ride height ive got, suppose i will just jump the gears to keep away from 2500 normally and when i want the noise i will sit on 2500.
SteV6


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Exactly what I did, had to run in fifth, to keep the reverb down.

Sitting around 60mph in traffic was unbearable, even using cruise to give the lighest throttle application was too loud.

Ears were still ringing hours after getting out of the car.

Could be worth looking at sound proofing the interior.

Or cut off the roof, that would stop the reverb.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> Exactly what I did, had to run in fifth, to keep the reverb down.
> 
> Sitting around 60mph in traffic was unbearable, even using cruise to give the lighest throttle application was too loud.
> 
> ...


The good thing about having a DSG is that i can map out the need to sit at 2500 rpm in drive mode..  
SteV6


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the NON Res section and wouldn't change for the world, no bad at all


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> I have the NON Res section and wouldn't change for the world, no bad at all


Oh, good. Nice to see youve got 1 mod..  
Cos ive got the full system installed my noise may be a little louder than yours, but im doing it to gain better road clearance.
SteV6


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the back box as well just not the manifold part, next on the list :roll: may take me to two mods,

Note to self update garage to keep steve happy :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Like the BHP figure steve.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

not overly keen on the torque though... 280lb/ft?? seems a little low to me at peak :? sure they'll be reasoning behind it though... seem to be about 40lb/ft off the stage #2 turbo's from the likes of syd and les, and nearly 60lb/ft away from me :? DSG box maybe????

anyways like i said love the BHP... hopefully the fine tune can get the delivery improved and a better torque...

some serious stones though matey to go this far with it... i'm sure it's a monster... glad it's all come together nicely !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Torque does seem on the low side Steve like Tony says esp considering you are runing a V6 3.2. :? Hope that will greatly improve with some tweaking. I am getting 316.3ftlbs as per my RR results.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers To/Les, the Torque is hopefully going to be improved upon a little, but remember im at that torque from 2000 rpm to 7000. There is not much left on the list to do.. if i dont get the figures im after from the GIAC map which im not holding my breath on, i will be going to JBS before Italy to get the Attack maps fitted as they seem to be going in the direction i am going.
If all goes well i may be looking at booking her in for a little more work, obviously it will be another first for the Forum V6ers.
Exhaust brach manifold needs the ports reprofiled to match the head and then the ...
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i would not read to much into the liquid figures Steve m8, i think you are getting a RR run on the car..that for me would be more interesting on the output, as you say if the torque is holding through the rev range, it will feel like a beast
as i have always said there is no linear comparison between the liquid to a RR... and a car on A/ RR will have a different figure on B/RR
that is why i prefer the figures from a RR day, at least you have some consistency with the variables, if the RR is showing high/low figures, at least it it should be the same for all the cars on the RR day

either way your car is still a beast :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> i would not read to much into the liquid figures Steve m8


I would be interrested to hear why? Performance cams tend to reduce lower end torque and increse BHP.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

freegeek said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > i would not read to much into the liquid figures Steve m8
> ...


Ive had the liquid on from the start of my conversions and i started with readings of 240 BHP and 230 lb/ft which is the start of the bench mark and so im moving in the right direction, both are moving in a linear direction and i have performance cams on but they are matched to the head and if i go where i might be going they will help future upgrades...  
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Torque does seem on the low side Steve like Tony says esp considering you are runing a V6 3.2. :? Hope that will greatly improve with some tweaking. I am getting 316.3ftlbs as per my RR results.


Im trying to minimise strain on my engine by the upgrades im doing whilst the 225 is quoted at 207 lb/ft torque and you are running what?...how much extra strain are you putting on the engine and clutch, oops i almost forgot.. anybody replaced the clutch or diff recently...  i havnt. My upgrades are through choice and not nessecity...  responses welcome 
SteV6


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Im trying to minimise strain on my engine by the upgrades im doing whilst the 225 is quoted at 207 lb/ft torque and you are running what?...how much extra strain are you putting on the engine and clutch, oops i almost forgot.. anybody replaced the clutch or diff recently...  i havnt. My upgrades are through choice and not nessecity...  responses welcome
> SteV6


diff had no relivance to the increased power of the car... and i honestly think it was on it's way when i bought the car.. hense my esp kicking in too early on right handers.... now the new diff is on it's surly too coincidental it's gone away...

to be fair i'm not too worried about my clutch...(not yet anyway) but granted i do consider turbo blowing up could be on the horizon... but then again as we all know marks turbo has blow up on stage1 remap so even if it did i'd have to put it down to age and possibly driving it on boost more than most, instead of it being down to the upgrades....

like i said matey i'm impressed with the BHP figure... but from your liquid it actually says that the 280 is peak torque and doesn't indicate where in the rev range that peak torque is.. would imagine it's around the 3k to 3.5k mark.. as with it is with most cars.... as for holding high torque i'll wait to see the graph... can't imagine it's a flat line at 2000 to 7000 RPM at 280lb/ft.... never seen a torque graph like that in my life.... (not even on racing cars) there will always be a spike.. indicating "Peak" which is what your figure is saying...

nobody is having a pop steve, i'm very impressed especially with BHP and the fact it's a completely different way to go about things.. but do think there's room for improvement and in my own experience all i can say is the right map does make alot of difference on torque figures.. (look at what we went through with APR !!!!)

good luck matey... and as syd says it's a monster your in the 300BHP CLUB !!! but would also expect it to be in the 300lb/ft club too...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Torque does seem on the low side Steve like Tony says esp considering you are runing a V6 3.2. :? Hope that will greatly improve with some tweaking. I am getting 316.3ftlbs as per my RR results.
> ...


I will say again what I have done the Seat Leon boys have been doing for ages (same engine etc) without any problems. I replaced my clutch with over 90k on the clock BEFORE I did the actuator and new Seat Leon map witha performance Helex clutch. What this about choice and necessity thing :? I had no need to do it no more than you needed to do what you have done so not sure where you are coming from there. :? You pays your money and takes your pick. :roll:


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It seems to me that the 1.8 boys want to gain BHP and Torque on the cheap by cheating the engine thinking it will be able to cope with power increases without strengening from the ground up and the weakest components start failing and the owners start defending the issues by hiding behind the age of the car or the car was cheated by Audi in not being more powerful from supply. Audi build a car with longevity in mind and by owners wringing the neck of standard components they are shortening the lifespan of their cars.
You will find that the Big Boys with 1.8s have learnt through painfull learning and understanding that improvements start from going back to basics and getting the stock basics upgraded first as a starting point and build with longevity in mind and the byproduct of this is greater power for longer, reliability. We are all searching to release the bottlenecks within our builds its just that some go for the quick fix by putting too much pressure on delicate components.
Stock, my engine is good for 400 BHP and 400 Torque without having to change bottom end internals and if i were to get close to these figures i wouldnt wait till i exceed them i would invest early on strengening to improve longevity.
The 1.8QS is an Audi developement in response to peeps wanting that little bit more power and a 15 BHP increase may not sound a lot but thats what they thought was a safe increase and to still keep longevity.
50% + power increases is just asking for something to go wrong withot going through a proper thought process to keep longevity as the primary goal and power as the by product.
There isnt any 3.2 TT on this Forum who is running anything similar to me cos im heading in a direction of change in the future, what or if i go to the next level i want it to last and by investing early im hoping the foundation has been layed to allow longevity. Im currently looking at JBS products but a softly softly approach for now will do.
SteV6


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Steve
Would be good to see a dyno run on your build has it is. How does it drive ? 
Will be really interesting to see the results if you go down this route! Many tuners have played with this for years and not seen much increase unlike JBS. They claimed to tweaked my VVT once to spool my turbo quicker and it made naff all difference. 
I'd always understood the VVT to only be an emissions control system at startup and idle. Switching this on or off will give either massive overlap or normal, the solenoid acts on the guide plate under the cam chain on the two cams at the gearbox end of the engine and increases the distance the chain has to run between the cogs, hence introducing overlap.
Not variable, on or off !

Unfortunately its not a performance system like Honda's VTEC, Rover's VVC or Toyota's VVTi, purely emissions.

Apart from that, I bet it drives sweet. Give us some feed back on the driveablity plus the software upgrade.

Lego


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> It seems to me that the 1.8 boys want to gain BHP and Torque on the cheap by cheating the engine thinking it will be able to cope with power increases without strengening from the ground up and the weakest components start failing and the owners start defending the issues by hiding behind the age of the car or the car was cheated by Audi in not being more powerful from supply. Audi build a car with longevity in mind and by owners wringing the neck of standard components they are shortening the lifespan of their cars.
> You will find that the Big Boys with 1.8s have learnt through painfull learning and understanding that improvements start from going back to basics and getting the stock basics upgraded first as a starting point and build with longevity in mind and the byproduct of this is greater power for longer, reliability. We are all searching to release the bottlenecks within our builds its just that some go for the quick fix by putting too much pressure on delicate components.
> Stock, my engine is good for 400 BHP and 400 Torque without having to change bottom end internals and if i were to get close to these figures i wouldnt wait till i exceed them i would invest early on strengening to improve longevity.
> The 1.8QS is an Audi developement in response to peeps wanting that little bit more power and a 15 BHP increase may not sound a lot but thats what they thought was a safe increase and to still keep longevity.
> ...


Right so when are you changing/uprating/strengthening the gearbox, rear axle and prop shaft for a stronger one not to mention things like cam chain, bearings and all other associated components design to take the power of a standard V6 Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> Hi Steve
> Would be good to see a dyno run on your build has it is. How does it drive ?
> Will be really interesting to see the results if you go down this route! Many tuners have played with this for years and not seen much increase unlike JBS. They claimed to tweaked my VVT once to spool my turbo quicker and it made naff all difference.
> I'd always understood the VVT to only be an emissions control system at startup and idle. Switching this on or off will give either massive overlap or normal, the solenoid acts on the guide plate under the cam chain on the two cams at the gearbox end of the engine and increases the distance the chain has to run between the cogs, hence introducing overlap.
> ...


Hi Leg, the TT is not ready for the dyno just yet as i have just finished bedding in the new head and cams.
Jobs the garage are doing this week is to check the head and cams, reprofile the exhaust ports on the branch manifold to match the head outlets. Install a non res version on the exhaust system and raise the system to the body.
Replace the Tarrox Discs on the front for a smaller set due to sqeel. FOC.
Tweak the map depending on logged data.
The VVT cams are not the dogs but do have some variability depending on engine rpm. They are, i believe for emmissions but do offer some advance at certain revs. I do have a full write up on their operation as well as the ram air intake function and other good stuff contained in a PDF if anybody wants it.
The TT itself is on rails and drives with good power distribution right through the rev range to 7250. I just want it to do it a bit faster. For a Fast road set up it is there, now im just waiting for the right map or maps to realise its potential.
JBS are offering a discount on their Attack software for me to try. I will be popping in before Italy to try it out but i want dynos before and after as this will show the benchmark of what ive got now and what they can offer. Its not cheap, but quality isnt cheap. Depending on what im getting and how James deals with me we will probably talk a bit about forced induction whether it be SC which i do want as power delivery is very important to me or Turbo, which im not keen on as it has more downsides for me, ie i will have to rip out my manifold and have a myriad of parts fitted. It all comes down to the best option for my baby and not mental power requirements.
For me the 3.2 should have been built with a SC fitted from the off to widen the gap to the 1.8s but hey ho, thats life and i will be doing it for them... :roll: 
My job at the mo is up in the air till i get back from Italy and hopefully i will be working in the UK for a while which means i can hook up for some meets but i am suffering the UAE till then.

Les, i just luv ya. Smooth power delivery is the way forward. To much strain is bad for ya, incl the TT..  
SteV6


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Les, i just luv ya. Smooth power delivery is the way forward. To much strain is bad for ya, incl the TT..
> SteV6


I'll take that as a "i'm not then" Steve. Good luck to you anyway I admire what you are trying to achieve and why you wish to achieve it. I am also glad you agree Audi should have produced more with the 3.2 same goes for the 1.8 come to that.

BTW my power deliver on my car is now very smooth in fact a lot smoother than standard turbo as one of the guys found out in my car last night. My car now pulls and pulls and pulls right up to the red line (7k) with no drop off starting around 5k. The torque from the engine has to be seen/felt/ experienced to believe. Of course I am putting extra strain on the engine and other components just like you are granted mostly after the engine but extra stain Audi didn't design the engine to take. Most ( those who know) will tell you the 1.8 standard internals will take in excess of 300BHP along with a lot extra torque which I am now at. I won't be going any further power wise as I have reached IMO the stage I wanted to get my car to without going big bucks.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

belive stock internals are good for 340lb/ft... so yes i'm 1lb/ft over... but the fact of the matter is... it's not a case of 340 your fine 341 you got bent rods...

and to be fair there's more 1.8 engines which are ruined by failed timing belts that there is by people blowing the engine with a stage #2 remap, 3In downpipe and sports cat, and a front mount intercooler..... :roll: think it's pretty safe to say these are all pretty standard upgrades and if it was really as much of a problem as you make out there would be a few more who have blown engines..(since it seems to be a middle range sort of mod)

not quite sure what your getting at with the "blame on age" are you suggesting a stage one remap will result in turbo failure or the fact the turbo has done 120'000 miles??? seems to me the milage is more of a issue than the turbo judging by the stage #1 is even more popular than stage #2.... and whilst we are on the subject... are you suggesting also that mark's engine blew up because of the remap caused the hydrolic tensioner to fail????

I did actually like reading this thread... you've spent some big money there... probably doubble what i've spent.. i just expected more... and i think when you look back at the opening pages... and the comments YOU've made i was expecting a little more in the torque department than the result you've given.... :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve
> ...


Yo Steve,

Pm me details of that pdf. Make sure you get a dyno run somewhere who not a Custom Code agent. Would be good to see before and after and your feed back. If not then get a GT35 welded onto your manifold and have done with it.

If only the 3.2s came with a super changer!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> belive stock internals are good for 340lb/ft... so yes i'm 1lb/ft over... but the fact of the matter is... it's not a case of 340 your fine 341 you got bent rods...
> 
> and to be fair there's more 1.8 engines which are ruined by failed timing belts that there is by people blowing the engine with a stage #2 remap, 3In downpipe and sports cat, and a front mount intercooler..... :roll: think it's pretty safe to say these are all pretty standard upgrades and if it was really as much of a problem as you make out there would be a few more who have blown engines..(since it seems to be a middle range sort of mod)
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,
what im trying to say is that if you get say 30 TTs all 1.8s
10 of them standard
10 of them Stage 1
10 of them Stage 2
They will all run well, but on average which ones are going to start experiencing problems, especially if the Stage 2ers are pushing the limitations of their components.
Temperature,Pressure,Vibration,Frequency are all stresses that vehicles are subjected to. They are designed to work best within the boundries of their design. Lifespan is paramount. 
If you have a TT with less stress, this is better for you.
The figures i have displayed are pre-final tune and bearing in mind ive been looking after the head and cams till they have bedded in. There are still 1 or 2 items to be finished off then it will be on the rollers for the results and whether i keep the GIAC or Custom Code maps. As youve seen, maps can vary..its a waiting game now till i get back in 2ish weeks.
ps must say im envious that you have managed to persevere and discover your holy grail of maps.. 

Lego.. i will go on JBSs dyno so there is no question of dyno deviations in calibration. GIAC maps will be compared to the Attack maps JBS offer.

SteV6


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i think it depends on the driver... i actually find that since stage #2 my driving has calmed down... (as there's not need to push it) it also works the other way... granted when i give it some it will be a strain... but i can't hit peak boost and hold it... because at that point i'm way over the speed limit..... (reasons why tony doesn't go over speed limit is common knowledge)

if a stage #2 is gunning it around country roads, and standard and stage #1s are gunning it to keep up... who's putting the most strain on the components... I do firmly belive a map is the key to all... and your right i am truly finally happy with my map... and as you knwo the difference between the 2 stage 2's i had was hudge.... (i was also on 280lb/ft) but with a good map went to 320 and then with a actuator went to a further 340... so i do belive there is more in the V6 monster to be had steve...

as for you question about the 30 TT's i think it'll be whoever's closest to being due a cambelt change :lol: :lol: i have to say that i belive modifiers tend to have there car serviced alot more regular than standards... and take great pride and spot and don't ignore problems... meaning in may instances they can prevent failures by getting them sorted before a massive issue occurs... so to be fair i really don't think they'll be much in it....you only need to look on this forum for people with "standards" who come here because of failures... i think knowledge is a important factor in any maintaince schedule... hense me removing sump and changing pick up pipe... alot of people said it was OTT for me having that done... but i belive it was safer than not..... it's all preventative... and i'm sure your the same to many degrees....

P.s 3 weeks today and we'll be a hour into the journy to the hotel before italy


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> i actually find that since stage #2 my driving has calmed down


 now i thought it was only me  i am not the maddest driver out there, far from it, but now i find myself driving more sedate than before, NOT because i am thinking something will break, but it is just knowing under the right foot is the very LOUD pedal that just brings a big grin every time, and as far as age of the car and problems, me and tony was talking about this a few weeks ago, mine is a spring chicken in mileage compared to tony and Les (less than 33000 miles) but all the cars are producing around the same power


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

steve youre gonna need youre spoiler back on mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

showtime said:


> steve youre gonna need youre spoiler back on mate


yeah, maybe as a flack deflector..  
The MK1 spoiler as fitted was not meant to be, but maybe a stealth one would be more fitting.

Tune in to MY V6RUL Blog for the next installment.
Steve


----------

